

WordPress App Store Launched - philderksen
http://wpappstore.com/

======
bradt
I'm the founder of WP App Store and would love to hear first impressions,
suggestions, etc. from the HN community. Happy to answer any questions as
well.

------
philderksen
Very clean design and I like the purchase flow in a popup. Great work.

Are there plans or a timeline for search and ratings features?

~~~
bradt
Yes, both search and ratings/reviews are high on the priority list.

------
tnorthcutt
Second question: have you considered any negative repercussions regarding the
use of the phrase "app store" in your name?

~~~
bradt
Yes, I did discuss this with my advisors and we did consider rebranding to
avoid potential legal issues. In the end, we decided against it, mainly
because others are using the term "App Store", like Amazon and Shopify. Last I
checked, Amazon was winning their battle with Apple as well.

------
vmitchell85
Have you talked to Wordpress about building this into the next version or
anything of the sort?

~~~
bradt
The concept of the WordPress App Store does not align with the philosophy of
the WordPress Foundation, so it's very unlikely.

------
tnorthcutt
Looks interesting. I'm curious - what's your financial arrangement with
sellers?

~~~
bradt
Vendors take 70% of each sale, 30% goes to the WP App Store.

------
vmitchell85
Do you have plans to list free items?

~~~
bradt
Yes, we're exploring the idea of allowing free themes and plugins in the
store. It would allow easy upgrades to PRO versions. I also like the idea of
making donations easier for free theme/plugin developers. So instead of "Buy &
Install", it could be "Donate & Install" where the user would have to
explicitly skip donation before installing the theme or plugin. All of these
are just ideas at this stage though, no plans yet.

